# Crested Barb



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

New Barb youngster is this Rare I am stun, parents are all white no crest


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

This looks to be a peck crest, like Blondinettes/Satinettes have. I would think both parents of this bird would have to be carrying the crest gene for it to be produced on this youngster. Were the parents of this bird related eg father/daughter or brother/sister?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

yes parents are related brother/sister


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Some times those throw back genes pop up and suprise us.


----------

